# Beech forest



## tadzio89 (Jul 7, 2012)

1.



235 by 89t, on Flickr
2.



234 by 89t, on Flickr
3.



223 by 89t, on Flickr
4.



222 by 89t, on Flickr
5.



Moody forest by 89t, on Flickr


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 7, 2012)

My favourite is #5. I love the sloping forest floor, the cool haze, and the playfulness of the yellow leaves. Wonderful composition. They are all very good, however.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 7, 2012)

Really like #1


----------



## Theochristodoulou (Jul 7, 2012)

Very Good composition! I like the way you handle the light that comes strait to your lens! I like 1 and 3 !
On 4 just a few cm movement on the left would avoid the flair in the right of your frame.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 7, 2012)

Great set! Solid stuff, IMO. I fell for #1, I must admit. I can almost feel autumn approaching in my body!


----------



## afoto (Jul 7, 2012)

i like the tones in number 3


----------



## tadzio89 (Oct 21, 2012)

6.



352 by tadzio89, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## FanBoy (Oct 21, 2012)

#3 is my favorite for the haze effect.

It's been awhile since you posted your first set. Where did you find photo #6--which is also lovely... In a shoe box?


----------



## digital flower (Oct 21, 2012)

Really like them. There are some Maples mixed in  #2 would be my favorite except it is a little too hot. I like #3 a lot.


----------



## tadzio89 (Oct 22, 2012)

I didn't want to start a new thread 

#7



What is photograpy for me? by tadzio89, on Flickr
#8



353 by tadzio89, on Flickr


----------



## tadzio89 (Oct 26, 2012)

#9



354 by tadzio89, on Flickr


----------



## Camdren (Oct 26, 2012)

Just amazing pics, From the all above pics I like mostly 1, 4 and 8. thanks for sharing these among us.


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 26, 2012)

1 and 5 :thumbup:


----------



## tadzio89 (Oct 28, 2012)

#10



358 by tadzio89, on Flickr
#11



357 by tadzio89, on Flickr
#12



356 by tadzio89, on Flickr


----------



## batmura (Oct 29, 2012)

Great shots! #8 is my favourite, but I'd like to know that that "reflection" on the bottom left is. Is it due to the lighting or the lens?


----------



## tadzio89 (Oct 30, 2012)

#13



363 by tadzio89, on Flickr


----------



## TiltShift (Oct 30, 2012)

There's some absolutely stunning photos in this thread!! I'm a huge fan of creepy / misty / light-through-the-trees forest photography!


----------



## pictureperfekt (Oct 30, 2012)

This is a great thread, lovin how you keep em com in


----------



## tadzio89 (Oct 31, 2012)

batmura said:


> Great shots! #8 is my favourite, but I'd like to know that that "reflection" on the bottom left is. Is it due to the lighting or the lens?



lightning and lens


----------



## timor (Oct 31, 2012)

Instant success Tadeusz, very nice set. You posted plenty. I am with Jaemie, #5 but then also #6,7 and 10 are magic. #8 is crazy and would be my choice if not for the flare. Equipment let you down. 5,7,10 and 11 have an advantage over the others; the front trees are standing firmly on the ground, this is why those pictures look "at peace". Floating trunks look like intrusion, something illogical in the landscape. Nevertheless great work.


----------



## tadzio89 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks 

#14



365 by tadzio89, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim (Nov 3, 2012)

These all have a lovely feel to them.  Too much to comment on, but really nice general effect you're going for.


----------



## mishele (Nov 3, 2012)

A very nice set!!


----------



## tadzio89 (Nov 6, 2012)

#15



366 by tadzio89, on Flickr


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 6, 2012)

amazing


----------



## tadzio89 (Nov 12, 2012)

16.



369 by tadzio89, on Flickr


----------



## tadzio89 (Nov 15, 2012)

17.



371 by tadzio89, on Flickr


----------



## tadzio89 (Nov 22, 2012)

#18



My way by tadzio89, on Flickr
#19



Mysterious forest by tadzio89, on Flickr


----------



## tadzio89 (Nov 29, 2012)

So we continue thread. Beech forest in Trzebnica.

#20



Foggy byway by tadzio89, on Flickr
#21



375 by tadzio89, on Flickr


----------

